# Delaware Lake



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Okay, here it goes, don't know what type of response I will get out of this but I will try. 
I will be honest, I am fishing the OGF tournament in May and I know a lot of you are fishing also so there will be some tight lips around here but...........

I have never been on Delaware before in my life and was wondering if anyone had some ideas of where to start fishing for crappie. Where the boat ramp is? and also where the bait store to get minnows would be?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## crawdad 3 (Nov 20, 2007)

rutty said:


> Okay, here it goes, don't know what type of response I will get out of this but I will try.
> I will be honest, I am fishing the OGF tournament in May and I know a lot of you are fishing also so there will be some tight lips around here but...........
> 
> I have never been on Delaware before in my life and was wondering if anyone had some ideas of where to start fishing for crappie. Where the boat ramp is? and also where the bait store to get minnows would be?
> ...


 I Don't Fish the OGF so I will help maybe one day you will return,the boatramp is in the park it is a marina in the end of the park off RT# 23 follow the signs thru the park .The best bait store in my oppinion is called Nortons its a Gun shop & takle shop they have nice minnow crappie& bass minnows good price it's back outside the park you go toward the city Marion on #23 it's your first stopp light turn left go a 1/4 a mile it is on your right at the stop sign.far as fishing it is a graet lake for trolling for crappie it is the only lake in ohio that I have cauhgt as many crappies trolling ,but to start go to your right out of the marina in your boat go about 1/2 amile to your right you will see a silo if it still stands I'm sure it dose if not looke to your right & you will see sand on the bank that is the beach & in front oof that is 20 FT. of water good place to troll across the water headed the same way is a cove average 16 FT. of water good spot & right befor there is point exelent probly will be crowded & on down is a Damn good in front of it , hope tis helps.CRAWDAD3


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Rutty, 

I have fished Delaware for years and I am not in this year's OGF. I couldn't commit that quick and the field filled in a blink of an eye.

Anyway, go north of the marina. Find brush in and around the bank and you'll be on fish. Hammer the brush with jigs and minnows. Also, keep moving. If you pull some nice ones off a tree and then just getting dinks, move on to the next tree. Good luck!

CG


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Know a few people like to go fishing for crappie from the east side too. They're usually wading from the people i've met, they go in just north of the east boat ramp before Bishop road. Havn't been there for Crappie yet this year, but plan to try to get out on Monday or Tuesday during the day and see what's going on.

Here is a link for the a lake map for Del.:G  
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...lawareLakeFishingMap/tabid/19510/Default.aspx


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a feeling I will have a huge disadvantage fishing from shore unless the rentals will be available @ 8:00am

My question, is there plenty of good accessable honey holes, or will I be fighting with brush? I will have a cooler to keep my fish in and I don't want to fight with thorns all day.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

There are very few crappie in Delaware and the ones that are around are always in the deepest water.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

We hope You are joking?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

1catdaddy1 said:


> We hope You are joking?


I'm fishing in the tournament, so I'm trying to steer people in the wrong direction. (shhhhhhhhh....Don't tell anybody)


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! No fish in that lake... It's the Dead Sea!!!  

(I'm fishing it too!)


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

No watercraft allowed on the lake so leave your boats at home for the tourney!!!

Sowbelly


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear they're also putting in a policy of no rod and reels... You can only fish by hand...:G


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I hear they're also putting in a policy of no rod and reels... You can only fish by hand


there is also a weight limit for anglers.all paticipants must weigh themselves in,and may not exceed 250 pounds.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang!!!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I am not trying to win this thing the first time ever on the lake, I am just trying to catch a few fish...........LOL 

At least I am good on the weight per guy!


Thanks for all you have helped. I will give those few spots a shot and see what happens. 

what do you troll with on delaware, jigs? cranks?


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Big Daddy, I'm a wrestler and I'm used to cutting weight before the big (wrestling/crappie) tournaments. Maybe if you put me on some fish at North res. or somewhere else in Portage, I can help you make weight for this thing! :G


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

triton175 said:


> There are very few crappie in Delaware and the ones that are around are always in the deepest water.


the hear say is that they have been killing them in 60-70 FOW.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I fished Delaware Saturday for the first time ever. The fishing wasn't the greatest but ended up with 40 keeper crappies and probably 15 or so throw backs. Nothing huge, biggest fish was 12 3/4

The program was troller with my downriggers, 12lb ball, with huskey jerks #12 in any color, didn't seem to matter, in 40 FOW. (oh yeah, I am fishing the tournament on Saturday)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I hope my advice helped, but at any rate you sure found em. That's a nice mess. You did very well. Congratulations! Now, I hope you find a few bigger ones and ya got a shot at the title next Saturday. Good luck!

CG


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> I hope my advice helped, but at any rate you sure found em. That's a nice mess. You did very well. Congratulations! Now, I hope you find a few bigger ones and ya got a shot at the title next Saturday. Good luck!
> 
> CG



Thanks for the help. It definitly helped. I guess the bigger ones will come with some time down there. I will try to figure them out Saturday.


----------

